# Dudley Mass Swap- 11/30



## Bri-In-RI

Not posted on the website yet but the next Dudley swap will be Sunday 11/30. I'll post updates here as I get them or keep checking the website for more info-
http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/
http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## catfish

Thanks for posting this. I called Mike the other day to ask when this whould be. But he did have a date yet. This is always a good show.


----------



## 66TigerCat

I'll be there. Always a great swap.


----------



## StevieZ

I will also be there. With a truck load of iron.


----------



## mike j

Alright, been waiting' for this one. Always a good time.


----------



## catfish

Who else is going?


----------



## bike

*IF OUT gas*

drops to 2.70 may be able to make it!


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Hoping to make it.


----------



## catfish

Nice! Let's make this show ROCK!


----------



## catfish

StevieZ said:


> I will also be there. With a truck load of iron.




I think I'll have a truck load too.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

catfish said:


> I think I'll have a truck load too.




I'll have at least a truck load, probably more. Im also going to bring a bike or 2 just to show, it be cool if others did as well.


----------



## bike

*Ugh 500 miles +for me ^^^^*

now I really want to go


----------



## ivrjhnsn

bike said:


> now I really want to go




  Didn't you use to come up to Sullivan Sq, Charlestown swap meets.. You were younger then and gas was less.


   I wine, and I'm only 40 minutes away. I Should go and meet others though and stop being anti-social


----------



## catfish

ivrjhnsn said:


> I Should go and meet others though and stop being anti-social




Yes you should!


----------



## bike

*Yes GAS WAS MUCH CHEAPER*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Didn't you use to come up to Sullivan Sq, Charlestown swap meets.. You were younger then and gas was less.
> 
> 
> I wine, and I'm only 40 minutes away. I Should go and meet others though and stop being anti-social




did not even have to consider it- I also lived in NORTH NJ and was able to shoot up there no problem --now 9mpg OUCH also used to have a place to crash and pick from near boston


----------



## Bri-In-RI

ivrjhnsn said:


> Didn't you use to come up to Sullivan Sq, Charlestown swap meets.. You were younger then and gas was less.
> 
> 
> I wine, and I'm only 40 minutes away. I Should go and meet others though and stop being anti-social




There will be at least 2 Iver Johnsons there...


----------



## catfish

Bri-In-RI said:


> There will be at least 2 Iver Johnsons there...




I bet there will be more than two...


----------



## THE STIG

bike said:


> now 9mpg OUCH




and 3 starters............


----------



## bike

*HA!*



THE STIG said:


> and 3 starters............




you always know it is me! exhaust leak and no idle --start at every stop --KNOCK ON WOOD 10 years and ORIG starter! they dont make em like that any more!

I swear the day i bought it it ran great- I went to a gas station and filled it up- noticed ETHANOL hmm- never idled again- 1983 318 4bb carter thermoquad PLASTIC carb I took off and sent to the guru in CA - no better....
Probably faulty old dashpot emssions junk 

I will not get under the hood and neither would THESTIG and he has a shop! Sheesh no one will work on it so I drive it as is.


----------



## THE STIG

bike said:


> they dont make em like that any more!




THANK GOD! 

........told you i would fix it ??? (bring you to a Chevy dealer)


----------



## bike

*You have proved chevys are no good*



THE STIG said:


> THANK GOD!
> 
> ........told you i would fix it ??? (bring you to a Chevy dealer)




you get a new one every year- disposable. Go to a big flea market and you will see a sea of old dodge vans-some old fords and very very few older chevy's.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

catfish said:


> I bet there will be more than two...




I hope only for show! I'm trying to save my money for something else


----------



## THE STIG

bike said:


> you get a new one every year- disposable.




NOT!



bike said:


> Go to a big flea market and you will see a sea of old dodge vans-some old fords and very very few older chevy's.




you mean junk yard ???


----------



## ivrjhnsn

theyankeedoodler said:


> I hope only for show! I'm trying to save my money for something else




   A Schwinn?


----------



## bike

*There's a*



THE STIG said:


> NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> you mean junk yard ???




 Difference!?!??!?!
so you do NOT have a new chevy truck and new chevy car?


----------



## theyankeedoodler

ivrjhnsn said:


> A Schwinn?




Yes, one of the Walmart Schwinns though.


----------



## THE STIG

bike said:


> so you do NOT have a new chevy truck and new chevy car?




truck is an 08,, and we just replaced Nicky 02


----------



## bike

*feh*



THE STIG said:


> truck is an 08,, and we just replaced Nicky 02




Read about da biach here
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?44978-1hr-BARN-FRESH-UPSTATE-NY-ugh!&highlight=b350


----------



## bikeyard

*Swap Meets*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Didn't you use to come up to Sullivan Sq, Charlestown swap meets.. You were younger then and gas was less.
> 
> 
> I wine, and I'm only 40 minutes away. I Should go and meet others though and stop being anti-social




Charlestown under the bridge


----------



## bike

*Great covered meet*



bikeyard said:


> Charlestown under the bridge




except if you needed a toilet- charged admission but had no permit or facilities on public land- awesome spot for a meet! sketchy neigborhood


----------



## catfish

theyankeedoodler said:


> Yes, one of the Walmart Schwinns though.




I think I'm going to start collecting them too....


----------



## catfish

bike said:


> except if you needed a toilet- charged admission but had no permit or facilities on public land- awesome spot for a meet! sketchy neigborhood




It was a great show, but very fly by night... I'll never forget the time the guy putting on the show got arested right before the show started for putting up signs to the show down the street. And at every show there was always a chance the cops would show up and kick everyone out.


----------



## StevieZ

Geeeesh at least my show at Howe Caverns no one gets arrested or nothing to crazy happends lol


----------



## bike

*I will be happy to*



StevieZ said:


> Geeeesh at least my show at Howe Caverns no one gets arrested or nothing to crazy happends lol




oblige


----------



## Bri-In-RI

StevieZ said:


> Geeeesh at least my show at Howe Caverns no one gets arrested or nothing to crazy happends lol




Some crazy poop was happening in that flea bag motel I stayed at :eek:


----------



## ivrjhnsn

catfish said:


> It was a great show, but very fly by night... I'll never forget the time the guy putting on the show got arested right before the show started for putting up signs to the show down the street. And at every show there was always a chance the cops would show up and kick everyone out.




   Dan was an interesting person. Anyone know what ever happened with him?  Brought us watermelon,, and water on hot days.


----------



## bike

*Inside?*

if there is weather?


----------



## tanksalot

StevieZ said:


> Geeeesh at least my show at Howe Caverns no one gets arrested or nothing to crazy happends lol




Don't jinx yourself ...  lol


----------



## Bri-In-RI

bike said:


> if there is weather?




Outside if the weather is decent, inside if not.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*Some of the stuff that may be going*


----------



## Bri-In-RI




----------



## bicycle larry

*dudly mass swap*

now thats what i like to see stuff going to shows you got a lot of good stuff there bri in ri. i like the fenders with the curved braces allso all the seats and frames and tanks,and  wheel sets lots of good parts to build bikes with .  from bicycle larry


----------



## walter branche

*how much*

for the 2 lamps on the left of the box , thanks   branchewalter@yahoo.com   i appreciate it ..


----------



## mike j

Great haul Brian, I see some goodies in there myself. Hope to see you up at Dudley.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

mike j said:


> Great haul Brian, I see some goodies in there myself. Hope to see you up at Dudley.




I'll be there for sure, hope the weather is decent and you can make the drive down.


----------



## bike

*I am gonna try to make it*

Hope the weather holds out!


----------



## Bri-In-RI

bike said:


> Hope the weather holds out!




It will be nice to see you Paul.
Between the central location, the time of year and Mikes collection and store at the site this really can become a great swap.


----------



## Monark52

Looking for a front fender for a 39-40 Monark Airman. Peaked fender with blunt, not pointed ends. One with the springer type braces would be great. Anyone have anything like that?


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Bri-In-RI said:


> There will be at least 2 Iver Johnsons there...




I'm bringing down 2 maybe 3 Ivers.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Updated info-
http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/

It lists all info as if it will be an indoor show but Mike assured me it would be out in the back lot if the weather was decent.


----------



## mike j

Would be great if we had a nice, sunny morning out in the parking lot. Although last year, it was nice to be inside, the space was pretty roomy & warm!


----------



## Bri-In-RI

11 days!


----------



## mike j

Seven now, but who's countin' ?


----------



## catfish

mike j said:


> Seven now, but who's countin' ?




I am !!!! Got a bunch of stuff reay to go.


----------



## MrColumbia

Sounds like a good time for a bike meet. I'll be there.


----------



## mike j

Partly sunny, upper 30's as of now, a lot warmer than last years.


----------



## catfish

mike j said:


> Partly sunny, upper 30's as of now, a lot warmer than last years.




I'll be there.


----------



## mike j

Forecast a little more promising, after today's blast, they're looking at upper 40's now for the show. Not that I'm counting the days.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

Any one have information on hotels or other accommodations? Would love to bring the family along for the trip.

Thanks,
-AJ


----------



## catfish

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Any one have information on hotels or other accommodations? Would love to bring the family along for the trip.
> 
> Thanks,
> -AJ




Here ya go.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...spn=0.3740614219356928,0.38726806640625&fz=10


----------



## bike

*Shoot*

not looking good for me


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*??????*



bike said:


> not looking good for me





Hope all is well.


----------



## catfish

Bri-In-RI said:


> Hope all is well.




Yea! Me too.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

For those that have never been to this swap- pay no attention to the start and stop times listed. Most people start rolling in around 6 am, many even earlier and by 12-1pm people start clearing out so get there early.

Also, Im assuming with the snow they just got and a temp of only in the 40s that this will end up being inside so please give yourselves some extra time to load in.


----------



## catfish

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/l/01571:4:US


----------



## Bri-In-RI

catfish said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/l/01571:4:US




Yea Ed, not terrible at all but Im not sure what the back lot looks like after the snow. Trust me, I would much rather be outside since Im bringing a trailer full of stuff that I would rather not have to try to drag through the building. Maybe if enough of us reach out to Mike tomorrow and Saturday we can convince him to have it outdoors if it is doable?


----------



## catfish

Bri-In-RI said:


> Yea Ed, not terrible at all but Im not sure what the back lot looks like after the snow. Trust me, I would much rather be outside since Im bringing a trailer full of stuff that I would rather not have to try to drag through the building. Maybe if enough of us reach out to Mike tomorrow and Saturday we can convince him to have it outdoors if it is doable?




I'm all for the outside set up too.


----------



## bike

*Thanks*



Bri-In-RI said:


> Hope all is well.




All is well- haveing a cozy snowed in Thanks Giving and the GF does not want to make the trip- her car so.........


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Spoke with Mike today and he says it will be held indoors. Im going to set up Saturday evening if anyone is looking to do some pre-swap dealing.


----------



## antiquecycles

*hey, what gives?!*

 I think you guys post these events just to piss off the west coast crowd. Mean. I'm gonna tell my mommy.

-Ugly


----------



## dennyblock

Bri-In-RI said:


> Spoke with Mike today and he says it will be held indoors. Im going to set up Saturday evening if anyone is looking to do some pre-swap dealing.




Bri, what kind of stuff are you bringing?


----------



## Bri-In-RI

dennyblock said:


> Bri, what kind of stuff are you bringing?




Everything. Bins and bins of small parts and accessories as well as complete bikes from the 20s-60s. Bikes from $20-$1200 and many parts and part lots starting at $1. Free pile too!


----------



## StevieZ

My dad and I will be setting up tomorrow afternoon. It's alot easier. Less people and no rush.


----------



## bikesnbuses

Ok guys who I have bikes for. .I should be the about 10:30.........AM that is,..


----------



## catfish

bikesnbuses said:


> Ok guys who I have bikes for. .I should be the about 10:30.........AM that is,..




See you there.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Car is packed up! See you around 5:30.

Cheers!
W


----------



## catfish

theyankeedoodler said:


> Car is packed up! See you around 5:30.
> 
> Cheers!
> W




5:30..... I'm gonna have to get up early.


----------



## bikewhorder

Damn I really need to get one of these "car" things so I can go to swaps.  Shoulda' bought that Porsche when I had the chance.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

catfish said:


> 5:30..... I'm gonna have to get up early.




I'm optimistic so 'car half full' 
It's not full, every void filled full.


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> Damn I really need to get one of these "car" things so I can go to swaps.  Shoulda' bought that Porsche when I had the chance.




Not realy what you want to drive in Maine in the winter....


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Sold $200 worth of parts during set up tonight. Hope tomorrow goes equally well!


----------



## catfish

Bri-In-RI said:


> Sold $200 worth of parts during set up tonight. Hope tomorrow goes equally well!




But what did you buy ????


----------



## bike

*Pictures please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242

I always seem to find a few nice things at this swap (thanks again, Wally).


----------



## catfish

Sorry. No photos... But it was a great meet. Sold a lot of stuff. Bought a few things. And got the see the feading frenzy for the original Victor spring fork safety that rolled in. It got kind of heated, and the price jumped quick. Don't know if it sold or not.


----------



## Springer Tom

He took it home.....


----------



## Handyman

*Iver Johnson Kind of Day*

I picked up a 1927/28 Iver Johnson "Superior Truss Bridge Frame" and two sets of 28" Iver Johnson rain gutter fenders......anyway you look at it, that's a good day.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish

Springer Tom said:


> He took it home.....




I think he was just fishing.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

catfish said:


> I think he was just fishing.




Yep, he was strolling it out as I was leaving.  
Not great pics, but here's what I took of it....


----------



## bicycle larry

*dudley mass swap*

any more pictures of the show . from bicycle larry


----------



## bikewhorder

catfish said:


> I think he was just fishing.




That's some pretty sweet bait.


----------



## mike j

Great show, arrived at 0520 hrs & Bri-in-Ri had gotten all the deals already. Only kidding, good time had by all, I think. Somewhere in Connecticut, realized that I forgot the camera. I like the Dudley show, Mike provides a really nice space & adds a lot of quality stuff himself. Cabers there, Bri-in-Ri, StevieZ RustyJones, dfa242, Catfish, and met Yankedoodler & Yes honey. Photo of the haul, Columbia truss frame & primo wood grained blunts, tires, grips, nice little Iver wrench, cool springer. Girls Colson, I'm guessing early 40's, opinions appreciated, I'm a sucker for Colsons, money's no object. Paid ten big ones for this ole battle-ax,have high hopes to getting it to look more like a demure french milk maiden. Of course, I have to find all the hard parts for this bike.


----------



## slick

I need me those velocity blunts.  Colson appears to be a 1941? Great buy. It could be a blister tank one or a snap tank style.


----------



## mike j

Thanks for the info. Slick. Have plans for both of those.


----------



## southpier

does anyone know if there'll be a February show?

thanx


----------



## catfish

southpier said:


> does anyone know if there'll be a February show?
> 
> thanx




No word yet.... If I hear anything, I'll post it.


----------



## Springer Tom

Mike said Valentines Day weekend but someone else needs to confirm that......


----------



## catfish

Springer Tom said:


> Mike said Valentines Day weekend but someone else needs to confirm that......




Thanks.


----------

